# Current LMR Water Conditions



## SamiFish

Please post your personal experience with the conditions and/or a picture of water conditions. 

** First Post **

WATER CONDITIONS (6/10 around 8PM) 

Yesterday's rains have the water levels up and very poor visibility. I eyeballed a few familiar markers along the banks and would guess it's up about a foot or foot-and-a-half. Visibility is a foot or less with lots of mud and debris.

I would mostly consider the river generally poor fishing for the next few days. You could probably still do some stinky baitfishing for catfish but I wouldn't expect too much out of that either.


----------



## j777extra

I drive over the 48 bridge in S. lebanon a lot, so not easy to take a pic and drive but I can report on it. Today 6/11 it is up and chocolate milk muddy.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers

Saturday will be the day if no more rain. Friday might be fishable, but the stained water will slow down the bite considerably. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

montagc said:


> Good thread Sami. One other piece you could add would be flow rate from USGS at the time of the report. That would enable us to get a sense of what the river looks like at any given flow.


Be sure you post both Milford and Perintown cfs, the EFLMR flows in and adds considerably below Milford when they dump EF lake.


----------



## fallen513

Great idea. If you guys could just post pictures of you fishing, I can just sit @ home and watch those too!


----------



## fallen513

Where's lower LMR near Lunken? You mean you're parking @ the Speedway & fishing those trails there? Or Armleder @ the canoe trails? Because that's all there is near Lunken? I just can't figure it out. 

What if we had a list of all the access points there are, and the flow rates they fish the best at? Then nobody would have to do anything except show up! We could all fish at the same time, at the same place... and it would be magical. 




Here's an idea. Fish more, and spend less time on the internet trying to have information spoonfed to you.


----------



## yakfish

fallen513 said:


> Great idea. If you guys could just post pictures of you fishing, I can just sit @ home and watch those too!


That would be boring



fallen513 said:


> What if we had a list of all the access points there are


We do
http://www4.wittenberg.edu/academics/hfs/tmartin/LittleMiami/LittleMiamiRiver.htm


----------



## SamiFish

fallen513 said:


> Great idea. If you guys could just post pictures of you fishing, I can just sit @ home and watch those too!


Isn't that basically what we do anyways?


----------



## Matulemj

yakfish said:


> That would be boring
> 
> 
> 
> We do
> http://www4.wittenberg.edu/academics/hfs/tmartin/LittleMiami/LittleMiamiRiver.htm


I actually couldn't agree more with Fallen. While the idea may be a good one, being a little less specific is probably in order. "Near Lunken" could probably be left out.

However, there is nothing wrong with saying "Hey, looked at the lower LMR today. Looked like poo."

The spots on that map aren't exactly a secret. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fallen513

SamiFish said:


> Isn't that basically what we do anyways?


Who's we?


Anybody that thinks added pressure _anywhere_ is a good thing hasn't been fishing for very long or seen the effects a single internet grab for stardom can cause. 

Do yourself and the other dedicated anglers a favor & focus on learning how to catch the fish you want to instead of "educating" the masses. The information is already there for the taking, for those willing to work for it. 

Plenty of people do.


----------



## fischa

Crossed the bridge at Milford today! Water level is going down, but still.....looked like poo!!!

And if the storms hit us tonight.....forget the weekend


----------



## SamiFish

fischa said:


> Crossed the bridge at Milford today! Water level is going down, but still.....looked like poo!!!
> 
> And if the storms hit us tonight.....forget the weekend


That's a bummer. I finally have some real time off next week and I was hoping to maximize my time on the water. Guess I'll head for the Ohio or maybe one of the lakes :/


----------



## SamiFish

montagc said:


> I'm thinking of setting up something for the WWR, complete with webcam, usgs graph, and twitter feed from local canoe liveries. I'd probably password protect something like that.


wow, are you serious? if you did that'd be.... amazing


----------



## Chucknbob

I drive over the river at the monkey bar every morning before work. Unless you plan to catch a chocolate milk monster you're out of luck today. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## garhtr

fallen513 said:


> What if we had a list of all the access points there are, and the flow rates they fish the best at? Then nobody would have to do anything except show up! We could all fish at the same time, at the same place... and it would be magical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea. Fish more, and spend less time on the internet trying to have information spoonfed to you.


I agree ! very recently I actually saw some one give the Latitude and longitude to a Area I like to fish. never know what some one will do


----------



## co-angler

garhtr said:


> I agree ! very recently I actually saw some one give the Latitude and longitude to a Area I like to fish. never know what some one will do


OSG, see what you have done now?
Cracking wise! Your gonna shoot your eye out!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## garhtr

co-angler said:


> OSG, see what you have done now?
> Cracking wise! Your gonna shoot your eye out!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 I'm just gonna keep my head down and my eyes closed  
Was thinking of posting Lat/Long of ALL my fishing areas, I haven't seen a sole in that area since that was posted. Must work like reverse psychology, everyone thinks the area will be to crowded and stays home.  {OR THEY HEAD DOWN TO LUNKEN AIRPORT} btw, the river is muddy but I'm afraid to say where.


----------



## FishDoctor

fallen513 said:


> Who's we?
> 
> 
> Anybody that thinks added pressure _anywhere_ is a good thing hasn't been fishing for very long or seen the effects a single internet grab for stardom can cause.
> 
> Do yourself and the other dedicated anglers a favor & focus on learning how to catch the fish you want to instead of "educating" the masses. The information is already there for the taking, for those willing to work for it.
> 
> Plenty of people do.


Maybe your reading skillzers aren't up to scratch. He did say:



SamiFish said:


> PWhile you obviously wouldn't want to reveal EXACTLY where the picture was taken, a general region would be helpful as we all know the water conditions can vary depending on where you are on the LMR.



So why not remove the tampon and have a coke and smile. Its a great idea for a thread for anglers, even dedicated ones, who don't always have lots of time. Having a a nice compilation of info on *general* areas of our local rivers is helpful.


----------



## FishDoctor

> That's a bummer. I finally have some real time off next week and I was hoping to maximize my time on the water. Guess I'll head for the Ohio or maybe one of the lakes


Yeah with this derecho coming, I think fishing in SW OH is gonna suck for a while . Of course its always during times I have to fish too.


----------



## kingofamberley

Time to dig out the big hooks & weights and do some bottom feeder fishing!


----------



## Dizzy

kingofamberley said:


> Time to dig out the big hooks & weights and do some bottom feeder fishing!


That is what I did last weekend. Didn't catch anything but a couple of Reds games on the radio, but I was out there. Probably do it again this weekend although the Ohio is up too.


----------



## co-angler

FishDoctor said:


> Maybe your reading skillzers aren't up to scratch. He did say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why not remove the tampon and have a coke and smile. Its a great idea for a thread for anglers, even dedicated ones, who don't always have lots of time. Having a a nice compilation of info on *general* areas of our local rivers is helpful.


I'm with Fallen513 on this one. I've said it before and I'll say it again, it's where the conversation happens that makes conservation happen. 
But hey, what do I know..... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishDoctor

co-angler said:


> I'm with Fallen513 on this one. I've said it before and I'll say it again, it's where the conversation happens that makes conservation happen.
> But hey, what do I know.....
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm all for conservation CA and for protecting our spots, but the point was Sam didn't suggest anyone should be posting up the exact spot. In fact, he clearly stated the opposite of that in his OP (hence the comment about reading:








). 

And despite fallen's insinuation it's just a thread for lazy people looking for hand outs, its actually useful to people who have put in work and are "dedicated" too. 

For example, I often get schmucked into working 80 hour weeks and before I make a half hour trek up to one of the spots I've put in time to find on the mid-LMR its nice to know what it looks like. Just in general, not exact spot I'm going. But its nice to know if I shouldn't waste my time headed to one of those spots in an 80 hour work week, rather than spend the 30 or so minutes driving there and another 20 hiking to my spot. 

And yeah, I still check flow rates and river levels, but even when the numbers are the same the river always isn't.

Edit: and if anyone here is such a bad ass they can tell his "exact spot" from the OP picture then someone phone the FBI and let them know we found this NSA-hacker Snowden guy!


----------



## BornWithGills

Someone just lock this thread already what started as a harmless post designed to help people find out if the river is fishable is turning into the predictable bitch fest about giving away spots. If cant even say the general area you are in that is just plain stupid....news flash everyone knows the river goes through loveland. I agree that when someone posts a very detailed post about where they were they run the risk of people showing up but unless there is a sign or a damn in the background blacking out every pic of yourself make you look like an idiot. If your that concerned then don't post at all. Most people don't have the time to fish mid week and blow up the spots of those that can fish 5 times a week so calm down. Generally people are just looking to increase their catch rates because they get to fish once every 2 weeks. The reason I bought a yak is so I can thoroughly explore and find spots on my own but I sure am not gonna act like I own the river once I know lmr like the back of my hand sheesh. Rant complete.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83

FishDoctor said:


> Edit: and if anyone here is such a bad ass they can tell his "exact spot" from the OP picture then someone phone the FBI and let them know we found this NSA-hacker Snowden guy!


You'd be surprised how well some of us know the river.


----------



## Matulemj

FishDoctor said:


> I'm all for conservation CA and for protecting our spots, but the point was Sam didn't suggest anyone should be posting up the exact spot. In fact, he clearly stated the opposite of that in his OP (hence the comment about reading:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> And despite fallen's insinuation it's just a thread for lazy people looking for hand outs, its actually useful to people who have put in work and are "dedicated" too.
> 
> For example, I often get schmucked into working 80 hour weeks and before I make a half hour trek up to one of the spots I've put in time to find on the mid-LMR its nice to know what it looks like. Just in general, not exact spot I'm going. But its nice to know if I shouldn't waste my time headed to one of those spots in an 80 hour work week, rather than spend the 30 or so minutes driving there and another 20 hiking to my spot.
> 
> And yeah, I still check flow rates and river levels, but even when the numbers are the same the river always isn't.
> 
> Edit: and if anyone here is such a bad ass they can tell his "exact spot" from the OP picture then someone phone the FBI and let them know we found this NSA-hacker Snowden guy!


No body is saying it isn't a good idea. However, by stating "Lunken", he is pretty much doing exactly what he requested others not to do. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## garhtr

SamiFish said:


> Please post your personal experience with the conditions (e.g. "I was down *near Lunken *yesterday, 6/10...) and/or a picture of water conditions.
> 
> While you obviously wouldn't want to reveal EXACTLY where the picture was taken, a general region would be helpful as we all know the water conditions can vary depending on where you are on the LMR.
> 
> ** First Post **
> 
> WATER CONDITIONS (6/10 around 8PM) - Lower LMR *near Lunken*
> 
> How does this give-up any SECRET FISHING SPOTS [IF THERE ARE ANY}
> NEAR Lunken ? ?
> I'm in, I cross the river 3-4 times a week in different places and will report conditions {visibility and flow} asap. I think its a good idea. Like Fallen said ''the info is already out there'' --- - -- so what's the big deal


----------



## GarrettMyers

BornWithGills said:


> I agree that when someone posts a very detailed post about where they were they run the risk of people showing up but unless there is a sign or a damn in the background blacking out every pic of yourself make you look like an idiot. If your that concerned then don't post at all. Most people don't have the time to fish mid week and blow up the spots of those that can fish 5 times a week so calm down. Generally people are just looking to increase their catch rates because they get to fish once every 2 weeks. The reason I bought a yak is so I can thoroughly explore and find spots on my own but I sure am not gonna act like I own the river once I know lmr like the back of my hand sheesh. Rant complete.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


When you put countless hours into learning the river: specific spots, lures, conditions, getting skunked, pointless trips, etc., it makes you have a little pride in what you have learned. In turn, that makes us fisherman obviously not want to give up valuable information. If you don't understand blacking out the background at certain LMR spots, then obviously you haven't put in all the hours and effort some other people have. End making sense.




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills

GarrettMyers said:


> When you put countless hours into learning the river: specific spots, lures, conditions, getting skunked, pointless trips, etc., it makes you have a little pride in what you have learned. In turn, that makes us fisherman obviously not want to give up valuable information. If you don't understand blacking out the background at certain LMR spots, then obviously you haven't put in all the hours and effort some other people have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


There you go talk trash about how much I fish. I am new to the area so yes I have not put in as much time as you here yet so congratulations you know more about the river than I do for know. I have probably fished more man hours than anyone my age I have ever met with an equal amount of success but I realize time and familiarity on a body of water makes experts. I don't belittle others because of there lack of experience on a certain body of water or question their dedication to the craft. No one appreciates aggressive putting down of people looking for or providing info. Ever think about the fact that the only people who would recognize your spot are the people who already know it? Duh 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler

GarrettMyers said:


> pointless trips


GarrettMeyers,

Explain to me what the hell a "pointless trip" is please?


----------



## GarrettMyers

When we post specific lure types and approaches, those same people that were throwing a nightcrawler in that spot can go back exactly when you said you were there and use the lure described. Those same lurkers tend to be the guys that bring a bucket and clean out areas. I wasn't being condescending, just stating that fact that I could tell you hadn't put a lot of time into the LMR, otherwise you would feel differently. Obviously, by your reaction, I was correct. Not putting you down as a fisherman, just stating facts. Good luck out there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers

co-angler said:


> GarrettMeyers,
> 
> Explain to me what the hell a "pointless trip" is please?


Winter fishing on the LMR 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills

If you want to cover something up in a photo you should consider a shirt  couldn't resist lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers

BornWithGills said:


> If you want to cover something up in a photo you should consider a shirt  couldn't resist lol
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hahaha nice


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Ill be honest, I catch almost all my fish on the LMR in the stretch between John Bryan State Park and Magrish Riverlands Preserve. I usually dont fish much above or below there most years...


I'm like really really really tired of muddy water. No wonder Co-angler is spending all his time at LuLu's Dancing Girls, Bait, Beer and Gasoline these days


----------



## BMayhall

All I know is I'm headed to the LMR seems like that's the river to be after reading this thread. 

Bye Bye GMR. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj

BornWithGills said:


> There you go talk trash about how much I fish. I am new to the area so yes I have not put in as much time as you here yet so congratulations you know more about the river than I do for know. I have probably fished more man hours than anyone my age I have ever met with an equal amount of success but I realize time and familiarity on a body of water makes experts. I don't belittle others because of there lack of experience on a certain body of water or question their dedication to the craft. No one appreciates aggressive putting down of people looking for or providing info. Ever think about the fact that the only people who would recognize your spot are the people who already know it? Duh
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


But that goes to show, if I post a picture of my success at a particular spot that others may recognize based on the photo, then that means those people will come to that exact spot. I don't want to see you butt-knuckles out there. I see you uglies enough as it is  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## garhtr

oldstinkyguy said:


> Ill be honest, I catch almost all my fish on the LMR in the stretch between John Bryan State Park and Magrish Riverlands Preserve. I usually dont fish much above or below there most years...
> 
> 
> Oh Great ! ! You just gave up every one of my spots . Anyone need any slightly used fly fishing equipment ?


----------



## co-angler

oldstinkyguy said:


> I'm like really really really tired of muddy water. No wonder Co-angler is spending all his time at LuLu's Dancing Girls, Bait, Beer and Gasoline these days


Act like you didn't do an abrupt "about face" when you saw me sitting at the bar with their delicious wings.....
Its a fact that I overheard you telling Dandrews about the place.....soooooo,
Thanks!


----------



## ARReflections

Not sure why guys are getting their pink panties in a knot over Lunken LMR. Everyone knows that is where you catch the hybrids or is that white bass or strippers(?), noodling flatheads, pb smallies, flesh eating gar, and the Sasquatch. Maybe some people don't want others to park backwards into their parking space at Speedway. Now if people starting giving flow and other water conditions on Mill Creek then I'm gonna have to open up a can of whoop a$$!!


----------



## Matulemj

ARReflections said:


> Not sure why guys are getting their pink panties in a knot over Lunken LMR. Everyone knows that is where you catch the hybrids or is that white bass or strippers(?), noodling flatheads, pb smallies, flesh eating gar, and the Sasquatch. Maybe some people don't want others to park backwards into their parking space at Speedway. Now if people starting giving flow and other water conditions on Mill Creek then I'm gonna have to open up a can of whoop a$$!!


Mill Creek is whats up.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fallen513

FishDoctor said:


> ...and if anyone here is such a bad ass they can tell his "exact spot" from the OP picture...



Perhaps behind Speedway, Armleder or Bass Island. Coming up 50 off Taft? 

Get a clue. 

Fish more. Learn the levels. Then you don't have to be lazy and depend on others to post pictures for you. Quit whining about how you don't have time to see what the river looks like, and get out and fish. Then you'll know. Fish 5 days in a row. Fish 4 or 5 hours a night. Fish at night. Fish in the mud. Fish before work. Fish on your lunch break. Fish in the rain. 

Fish more. Yap less.


----------



## fallen513

And whatever you do, don't fish when the river is up & muddy.


----------



## BornWithGills

Fallen your posts are garbage why not just quit this forum? All you do is police the the threads make sarcastic comments and bitch at people for posting info or questions you don't think are valid. Why join a forum about sharing reports and tactics if you don't think they should be shared lol.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

fallen513 said:


> And whatever you do, don't fish when the river is up & muddy.


Looks like "up and Muddy" puts a warp in your rod......  Nice fish Seth! 
I recognize that spot, just upstream from where everybody else fishes...... 

LMJ


----------



## BornWithGills

If think the only people with a right to share info have to fish 24/7/365 then I guess you only hang out with people who are A) under 18 yrs old B) have no wife C) are unemployed D) over 70 yrs old etc..... I have fished 5 days a week plenty but I now have something called a life/Job that takes a fair amount of my time. I don't need these reports to find fish but it is fun to share info and tactics and pics and if that's not what you are here for then why stay no one wants ur bitching grow up and move on if it is so frustrating.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vinnystatechamp

This is null and void now but I fished the upper lmr yesterday. Water was very murky. Only about 8inch visibility. Walked in the river for 4 hours throwing the wee crawl and only landed 3 fish. No size.


----------



## IGbullshark

Man....drama central. i can dig it.


----------



## fallen513

BornWithGills said:


> Fallen your posts are garbage why not just quit this forum? All you do is police the the threads make sarcastic comments and bitch at people for posting info or questions you don't think are valid. Why join a forum about sharing reports and tactics if you don't think they should be shared lol.




I'm here just for the halibut.


----------



## SamiFish

Wow, well I guess i'm _kind of_ glad this post got so popular.

P.S. its raining cats and dogs outside. i haven't seen the river but i can guess it's high and muddy. the street i cross every day was more river than road. hope that's nonspecific enough for everyone


----------



## garhtr

*P.S. its raining cats and dogs outside. i haven't seen the river but i can guess it's high and muddy. the street i cross every day was more river than road. hope that's nonspecific enough for everyone [/QUOTE]
*
Good guess  just recently crossed RT 48 near kings mill area ? ?- high n muddy getting higher and muddier, no pics-- it was still pouring


----------



## Streamhawk

Well looking at the gages at Milford, CFS is at 1450 and gage height is at 6.49 at last report at 10:30 am 6/13. Depends how much rain they get out east which will affect the level also. Haven't seen the river but will take an educated guess and say muddy and high, and will get higher depending on how much rain they get out east. River has not been fishable for some time now since we have received rain here and there over the last few weeks. FYI, I usually fish the lower LMR when the gage is about 5.5 and lower. Hopefully the recent rains keep the temp in the river on the low side and keep more fish in the system.


----------



## SamiFish

garhtr said:


> *P.S. its raining cats and dogs outside. i haven't seen the river but i can guess it's high and muddy. the street i cross every day was more river than road. hope that's nonspecific enough for everyone *


*
*
Good guess  just recently crossed RT 48 near kings mill area ? ?- high n muddy getting higher and muddier, no pics-- it was still pouring[/QUOTE]

::sigh:: there's another week of less-than-optimal conditions on the river... at least 3-4 of just fishlessness


----------



## ARReflections

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Looks like "up and Muddy" puts a warp in your rod......  Nice fish Seth!
> I recognize that spot, just upstream from where everybody else fishes......
> 
> LMJ



Picture doesn't report a fish. My guess is a big log floating down the river.


----------



## SamiFish

ARReflections said:


> Picture doesn't report a fish. My guess is a big log floating down the river.


@ARReflections

Lol! But they can be beasts! I know more than one of these 'log fish' have robbed me of a crankbait or spinner. ("You should've seen the one that got away!")


----------



## Streamhawk

After reading through this thread, holy bunch of 2 year olds. If for one momment anyone thinks they have a "honey hole" on the LMR you are nuts. You should sell your rods and reels and commit yourself to the looney bin. LOL. If that is the case then I have fished in everyone's honey hole from Urbana to the Ohio river, sorry I fished your honey hole.:Banane26: LOL. With respect to the lower LMR, I guess no one has seen the massive amount of people who fish the lower LMR on the weekend along with the well worn paths through the grass and weeds on both sides of the bank. Guess your honey holes have been found. Let's face it, long before the internet, posting boards, smart phones, ect.... people have been fishing your "spots". As the old saying goes, you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink. You can tell someone about a spot, but you still have to fish it. And that does not gurantee that you will catch a fish. Look, if you don't want to "share" information then don't, but to bash other people is just plain childish. I can gurantee you that there is not one person on here who has just gone out and beat the bushes to find spots, learn techniques, and so on. I can gurantee you at one time there was someone or somebody who taught you something, or for that fact introduced you to fishing. Fishing is something that someone introduced you to, and you either liked it or not. And here is another littel fact, the lurkers who add nothing to the post are the guys/ girls who show up late to fish a spot because they are lazy. So either contribute and be social, or not contribute to make sure your "honey holes" are never discovered.  Let's be adults people.


----------



## BornWithGills

fallen513 said:


> I'm here just for the halibut.


Well then enjoy







Now you can quit being a troll


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills

Agree stream hawk.... That speaks directly to my point when you are new to the sport or an area you are a consumer of info and as your familiarity or skill level increases you can start providing your own for others. If your not here to gather info, share info, brag about success, complain about challenges, or good naturedly rib your fellow fisherman then you should evaluate your participation. Sorry to the original poster I am done hijacking your thread. Also apologize for getting personal with anyone I was just sick of the negativity.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley

The damage that sharing specific spots does is very real... You can deny it all you want, until you go to your favorite spot and see that there are shiny new NO TRESPASSING signs. I have learned this the hard way.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yakfish

Give it a rest people. The is a public forum. You can post pics, or reports if you want or if you deicide not to then that's fine as well. If you don't want to share or learn from this forum then why are you here in the first place? Let put a stop to this pointless bantering your not getting anywhere. If you have a problem with someone personally then take it to PM.


----------



## SamiFish

BornWithGills said:


> Well then enjoy
> View attachment 77189
> 
> Now you can quit being a troll
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice hailbut pic! But how do we know you're not just like 2 feet tall 

I miss these fish - we used to catch them in the surf down in San Diego WITHOUT surf gear in 1-2 feet of water in FRONT of the breakers. I'd hook into these guys every once in awhile on ML spinning gear (fishing for corbina and surf perch) and curlytail grubs. It was always a toss up on whether I'd land the fish or get spooled!


----------



## BornWithGills

Nice I've got some friends that fish buts in shallow water in California on light gear sounds awesome. I'm 6' 3'' for reference. I have to admit while I caught plenty of big buts up in AK during my time there rose two were not mine. Couldn't pass up the awesome photo op though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SamiFish

BornWithGills said:


> Nice I've got some friends that fish buts in shallow water in California on light gear sounds awesome. I'm 6' 3'' for reference. I have to admit while I caught plenty of big buts up in AK during my time there rose two were not mine. Couldn't pass up the awesome photo op though.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My dad and I have been talking about going on an AK hailbut/salmon trip since I was 12 (i'm nearly 30 now), haha, maybe we'll finally go on one. 

Those hailbut make the BEST beer-battered fish and chips! (Not to mention the price of hailbut down here could make getting a few of those big boys essentially pay for your trip.) Pair it up with a Sierra Nevada pale ale and it's a little piece of heaven on earth


----------



## yakfish

Chocolate milk anyone? I don't care, I'm going fishing anyway! Not where these pics were taken BTW. These were taken in Greene county.


----------



## SamiFish

The area I grew up in would get pretty regularly flooded (not where our house was exactly but the river would overflow its banks often and threaten everyone who had a 'nice' riverside estate - i.e. rich folks)

We'd actually go down to the parks by the river and fish the open fields and playgrounds - which were a few feet under water at that point - and do really well with the catfish. I'd even occasionally see a few brave bass fisherman take their $20K bass boats into those areas and work the structures using spinnerbaits and plastics. 

It was all pretty surreal. I remember the local papers posting pictures of people, who did not normally live riverside, fishing off their porches and their patios. High waters can be productive... sometimes.


----------



## GarrettMyers

I think the river will be back to normal tomorrow 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fallen513

Which part?


----------



## GarrettMyers

Both of them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt

I sure am glad no one gives up my spots on the mill creek. And anyone that thinks posting a spot on here doesn't change the fishing pressure at that spot isn't very smart. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gabertooth

Man, trying to weed through the bs on this thread just to find any useful information is pointless... I'm new to FISHING this area, and when I saw the title I got excited... Mostly because I just don't know how the river reacts post rainfall, and its a drive from my place to the LMR. I don't want to waste time and gas to drive to a muddy swollen river! I don't think it was the intention for this thread to give away spots, nor do I want any, but if anyone can tell me how long (after the rain comes this weekend) the LMR takes to CLEAR up, I realize it depends on the amount of rain we get, it would be great... Obviously there are folks here that live on the bank, so someone must be able to help...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bgrapala

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=42027

Check the daily streamflow conditions.


----------



## gabertooth

bgrapala said:


> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=42027
> 
> Check the daily streamflow conditions.


Right, I have seen and use this, but they don't mention clarity... That's what I'm interested in learning more about... I use the scout look fish log and I usually make a note of clarity whenever I am out, I just don't know how long the LMR takes to clear up to normal


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fallen513

Figure out what the fish do when it's muddy & then you won't have to worry about the clarity.











You will be a better angler by figuring it out on your own. Trust me. 

What affects clarity? Are the flows a result of runoff, flash flooding or dam release? Did we get 2" of rain in an hour, or a foot over a week? 

Fish feed every day, regardless.


----------



## BornWithGills

Wow thanks for that post fallen it was very informative - said no one ever


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bgrapala

gabertooth said:


> Right, I have seen and use this, but they don't mention clarity... That's what I'm interested in learning more about... I use the scout look fish log and I usually make a note of clarity whenever I am out, I just don't know how long the LMR takes to clear up to normal
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I use this and this alone. It may not determine clarity, but you're fishing a river...come prepared to fish any clarity. The dirtier the water, the more I make my presentation known. Height and flow is really what I pay attention to before deciding if I want to go out. Like fallen has said a few times, fish are going to eat regardless of the clarity. See where the river was before the storm on the height/flow gauges...I'll guarantee it will be fishable when it gets back to that level, clarity be damned. You guys are getting butthurt by what fallen is saying without understanding what he's trying to tell you. Read between the lines, it really isn't that hard.


----------



## co-angler

fallen513 said:


> Figure out what the fish do when it's muddy & then you won't have to worry about the clarity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will be a better angler by figuring it out on your own. Trust me.
> 
> What affects clarity? Are the flows a result of runoff, flash flooding or dam release? Did we get 2" of rain in an hour, or a foot over a week?
> 
> Fish feed every day, regardless.


Born,
You don't need to be a fan of Fallens as I'm sure lots on this site are not but before you discount anyone as a "troller" check their body of work. Guys like Fallen have been contributing to this site in a positive (and yes sometimes negative) way for quite some time. 
The bit of info he just shared may have seemed elementary to the likes of you but to others it may have helped a light go on that had not yet been.
Speaking from experience, the guy has given me priceless info both in a private format and public. Lots of guys on this site are willing to do the same. Even more still have a problem sharing too much info but that is only out of ignorance. This is why this thread has such a passionate response to it.
Keep your eyes and ears open wide. Sometimes keep your mouths zipped tight!
Either way, we all belong here until a select few decide that we do not. 
Abide!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bazzin05

fallen513 said:


> Figure out what the fish do when it's muddy & then you won't have to worry about the clarity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will be a better angler by figuring it out on your own. Trust me.
> 
> What affects clarity? Are the flows a result of runoff, flash flooding or dam release? Did we get 2" of rain in an hour, or a foot over a week?
> 
> Fish feed every day, regardless.



So when the water gets muddy the stripers hang out in the flooded grass upside down is what you are saying. Perfect then a buzzbait must be the answer...


----------



## BornWithGills

I did check their body of work since I joined I hadn't seen a post that was not ironic or negative or sarcastic just to verify I searched his posts it's pretty sad when the first 30 that come up are all negative.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills

Co-angler I will defer to your judgement though in this case as I stated before I am pretty new to the area so maybe the sample size of the posts I was looking at is too small. If that is the case then I apologize if I offended anyone. In general I figure most who put in a lot of time fishing are good guys. Everyone had a right to their opinion I admit it bothers me when people ask relatively general questions and get answers that translate to "figure it out". All's cool sorry for singling you out fallen when I don't really know you. Good luck and tight lines!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06

This thread is on a one way collision course to being shut down. If you guys want to keep posting info I would suggest we all act our age and stop the nit picking. Too much info and knowledge to be learned, whether is comes across as sarcastic and asinine or straight info... we are all over the age of 2. 

Some people never learn


----------



## fallen513

I would tend to disagree with that statement. 

It would appear some things have already been learned from this thread and its contents. One of the important ones would be that the LMR regulars are in agreement it's not a good idea to spoon feed readily available info to weekend warriors. 

Born with Gills, no harm no foul partner. I am a wise ass because you can only stomach so many "where did you catch that" questions before wanting to off yourself. I could show you where the fish are, complete with a map and full report. Aside from having to see you seductively pose with my fish, I would also be contending with the other twenty people who leeched the information without offering a single thing.

On top of all of that, tomorrow there would be a thread asking the same exact question again. 

Other than impressing strangers, trip reports with location details accomplish very little positive. You can accomplish much more and show respect for your fellow anglers and the environment by being vague with your content. Make people work for the information. 


Garrett, HOUSE, Nick, Matulemj... All dedicated anglers. Going out and getting the information for themselves. Sharing it responsibly. They may wear fur hats, exposé their breasts and maybe even share sleeping bags, but they are good examples of how to conduct yourself in a manner respectful to the fish, the river and your fellow anglers. 


So what did we learn? Don't be a whistleblower. Be a go getter!

Go team!


----------



## Flathead King 06

I have read a lot of posts by you fallen, and even watched as you have tormented other members over some minute things. Most of the time if someone really reads through your "fun" they can take something from it. I don't fish the LMR at all, but after reading your posts, as well as some of the so called "LMR Posse" posts. I would feel confident in traveling down there and not having a problem getting on fish, not that I'm going to, but the info is here to go and not get skunked if you're willing to use it. I have to applaud you in your last post.


----------



## pendog66

Flathead King 06 said:


> I have read a lot of posts by you fallen, and even watched as you have tormented other members over some minute things. Most of the time if someone really reads through your "fun" they can take something from it. I don't fish the LMR at all, but after reading your posts, as well as some of the so called "LMR Posse" posts. I would feel confident in traveling down there and not having a problem getting on fish, not that I'm going to, but the info is here to go and not get skunked if you're willing to use it. I have to applaud you in your last post.


:thumbup::beer:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pendog66

Tried to quote Fallen's post. Can we just archive it as the post of the year? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj

And they all lived happily ever after,

The end.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fallen513




----------



## yakfish

yakfish said:


> Chocolate milk anyone? I don't care, I'm going fishing anyway! Not where these pics were taken BTW. These were taken in Greene county.






I went back here today to check the water levels again. Its not gone down any at all. If anything it might be slightly higher. The ground is really saturated. The trail along the river in this area was flooded more then yesterday. I figure the water must be seeping up through the ground and setting on the low laying areas of the trail.


----------



## garhtr

bgrapala said:


> I use this and this alone. It may not determine clarity, but you're fishing a river...come prepared to fish any clarity. The dirtier the water, the more I make my presentation known. Height and flow is really what I pay attention to before deciding if I want to go out. Like fallen has said a few times, fish are going to eat regardless of the clarity. See where the river was before the storm on the height/flow gauges..*.I'll guarantee it will be fishable when it gets back to that level, clarity be damned.* You guys are getting butthurt by what fallen is saying without understanding what he's trying to tell you. Read between the lines, it really isn't that hard.


REALLY --- I LIKE TO SIGHT FISH FOR GAR AN BUFFALO, WATER CLARITY IS IMPORTANT TO ME--- so I'd like to know. Guess if it's not important to you , oh well. THERE IS MORE THAN ONE TYPE OF FISH IN THE RIVER AND MORE THAN ONE WAY TO FISH I also feel like I have ''put my time in'' on the LMR--- OVER 50 YEARS.--- So -- dedicated anglers-- remember I was fishing some of the spots I see you in before you were BORN. 
Passed over the river in kings ---- CHOCO MILK !


----------



## sporto

Some of you guys are freakin' hilarious, tell me do you all shop the same place for your pink OGF panties? Fallen's comment about "weekend warriors" is a perfect example, funny don't remember seeing you on stage at any BASS or FLW weigh-ins....


----------



## fallen513

I bet those tournaments are on weekends. 

Here's what 30,000 CFS looks like off my back porch.


----------



## BassAddict83

sporto said:


> Some of you guys are freakin' hilarious, tell me do you all shop the same place for your pink OGF panties? Fallen's comment about "weekend warriors" is a perfect example, funny don't remember seeing you on stage at any BASS or FLW weigh-ins....


Funny, dont remember ever seeing any BASS or FLW guys reeling in 10+ lb stripers on a fly rod... with a fly they tied themselves... late at night... in a muddy river... knowing they have to be up early in the morning to go to work the next day.


----------



## garhtr

BassAddict83 said:


> Funny, dont remember ever seeing any BASS or FLW guys reeling in 10+ lb stripers on a fly rod... with a fly they tied themselves... late at night... in a muddy river... knowing they have to be up early in the morning to go to work the next day.


Probably because--- THEY WERE BASS FISHING AND-- NOT USING FLY RODS. Just a guess


----------



## oldstinkyguy

So In the last two weeks I've caught a 19 inch, two 18's and four 17inch smallies in one spot. The two guys I fish with have also caught several big smallies there. I've seen one other guy there smallmouth fishing and he caught a 19 inch fish. Now if we posted where that was do you think I'd only see one guy there in a half dozen trips? I try to share how I caught fish, what type of water and what on. But no way am I doing like those guys have been doing this week on the upper GMR.."You park here, wade here, fish this bank."Those guys are nuts. These threads get over a thousand views alot of times, even if only a tiny percentage fish your spot it can be ruined. It takes a decade to make a big smallmouth but only one moron to kill it. I love OGF and like seeing... well they biting on the LMR or catching wipers on the GMR ...I think I share as much or more than anyone on how I catch em, but tell exactly where I'm fishing? Never.


----------



## garhtr

SamiFish said:


> Please post your personal experience with the conditions and/or a picture of water conditions.
> 
> ** First Post **
> 
> WATER CONDITIONS (6/10 around 8PM)
> 
> Yesterday's rains have the water levels up and very poor visibility. I eyeballed a few familiar markers along the banks and would guess it's up about a foot or foot-and-a-half. Visibility is a foot or less with lots of mud and debris.
> 
> I would mostly consider the river generally poor fishing for the next few days. You could probably still do some stinky baitfishing for catfish but I wouldn't expect too much out of that either.


 If you read the first post, the original post, NO FISH IS EVER MENTIONED, NOT ONE. It was only about ''water clarity'' He may have been out walking his dog near the river or jogging, who knows. I just didn't feel like he gave TOO MUCH INFO.


----------



## fallen513

If I may...

See you in 2014. Maybe.


----------



## sporto

garhtr said:


> If you read the first post, the original post, NO FISH IS EVER MENTIONED, NOT ONE. It was only about ''water clarity'' He may have been out walking his dog near the river or jogging, who knows. I just didn't feel like he gave TOO MUCH INFO.


exactly my point....getting their pink panties all bunched up for nothing....lol


----------



## yakfish

This thread was never about fish, fishing reports or specific locations. It was about the water conditions on the river. Nothing to see here. Let's get this back on topic people.


----------



## Riverbum

Good banter,men !!!!!!
What I'd like to see , in addition to gps coordinates ,are some land marks.
You know , big trees , large rocks ,yardage above , or below power lines.....
just in case the batteries in my hand held die on me




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## garhtr

Just wake me up when the river clears.  
On a side note-- I did see a couple smaller tribs{one for sure} that would be OK to fish tomorrow, worth a shot I guess. I'll try sometime in the afternoon. My only other option is a farm pond and float tube, not really my thing but---


----------



## co-angler

sporto said:


> Some of you guys are freakin' hilarious, tell me do you all shop the same place for your pink OGF panties? Fallen's comment about "weekend warriors" is a perfect example, funny don't remember seeing you on stage at any BASS or FLW weigh-ins....


Oh my God! There are pink OGF panties? 
How much did you have to pay for those babies?!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar

This thread just keeps getting better and better.

Its got a little bit of everything. Very entertaining.


----------



## Crawdude

Panties.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83

garhtr said:


> Probably because--- THEY WERE BASS FISHING AND-- NOT USING FLY RODS. Just a guess


I think you missed the point there, Bud.


----------



## garhtr

BassAddict83 said:


> I think you missed the point there, Bud.


Well, Clue me in, I'm all ears


----------



## 9Left

Oh my GAD!!! Just close this thread!!!! It started great but turned to crap!!!


----------



## deltaoscar

9Left said:


> Oh my GAD!!! Just close this thread!!!!


Bite your tongue!! This thread is hilarious.

I'm pretty sure somebody is going to challenge someone else to a duel within the next six posts.


----------



## BassAddict83

garhtr said:


> Well, Clue me in, I'm all ears


Sporto suggested that fallen is just a weekend warrior because he doesnt compete in bass fishing tournaments on a pro level....

Well I personally know fallen. I've fished side by side with him. I know the amount of work he has put into locating and landing big fish. Everything from researching the fish to the water to the habits of the prey of his targeted predators to skillfully tying flies to match the hatch to learning how to place those flies right in the faces of some monsters. He's even taken time out of all that to show me a few things and tie some flies for me. These are not things a weekend warrior does. 

Just because somebody doesnt fish for a living doesnt mean they should be classified with every other goofball holding a fishin' stick.


----------



## garhtr

Well, I'm pretty sure I got his point ! Never really got your point !


----------



## GarrettMyers

fallen513 said:


> I would tend to disagree with that statement.
> 
> It would appear some things have already been learned from this thread and its contents. One of the important ones would be that the LMR regulars are in agreement it's not a good idea to spoon feed readily available info to weekend warriors.
> 
> Born with Gills, no harm no foul partner. I am a wise ass because you can only stomach so many "where did you catch that" questions before wanting to off yourself. I could show you where the fish are, complete with a map and full report. Aside from having to see you seductively pose with my fish, I would also be contending with the other twenty people who leeched the information without offering a single thing.
> 
> On top of all of that, tomorrow there would be a thread asking the same exact question again.
> 
> Other than impressing strangers, trip reports with location details accomplish very little positive. You can accomplish much more and show respect for your fellow anglers and the environment by being vague with your content. Make people work for the information.
> 
> 
> Garrett, HOUSE, Nick, Matulemj... All dedicated anglers. Going out and getting the information for themselves. Sharing it responsibly. They may wear fur hats, exposé their breasts and maybe even share sleeping bags, but they are good examples of how to conduct yourself in a manner respectful to the fish, the river and your fellow anglers.
> 
> 
> So what did we learn? Don't be a whistleblower. Be a go getter!
> 
> Go team!


Great post! Even though it can be a pain in the ass, I always learn much more on the water than on the Internet. No better feeling than fishing in conditions that other people won't even attempt and catching fish.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sporto

BassAddict83 said:


> Sporto suggested that fallen is just a weekend warrior because he doesnt compete in bass fishing tournaments on a pro level....
> 
> Well I personally know fallen. I've fished side by side with him. I know the amount of work he has put into locating and landing big fish. Everything from researching the fish to the water to the habits of the prey of his targeted predators to skillfully tying flies to match the hatch to learning how to place those flies right in the faces of some monsters. He's even taken time out of all that to show me a few things and tie some flies for me. These are not things a weekend warrior does.
> 
> Just because somebody doesnt fish for a living doesnt mean they should be classified with every other goofball holding a fishin' stick.


 Not sure what you're smoking but I'm pretty sure it's bad for you and not helping your comprehension skills much.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Aw come on now...

I've never fished with Fallen. Don't ever want to. Heck the guy can be rude as hell sometimes. But he ties flies better than any you will ever see in fly tier magazine, he catches huge fish and obviously knows as much as anyone about the type of fishing he does. Just because its not as commercially popular as largemouth fishing in lakes out of bass boats doesn't mean his fishing takes any less skill and knowledge. I'd like to know more about what flies he uses for wipers in muddy water and at night rather than whether or not he has tackle company sponsers or fishes the FLW tour...


----------



## TRAILGATOR

This might go down as one of the best threads ever&#8230;.Like said earlier it has a little bit of everything.
I just got back from a weeklong trip to North Carolina trout fishing/hiking as to not give up my honey hole, I will refrain from being specific. During a conversation with an older angler that I ran into down there who&#8221; has been coming here since &#8216;91&#8221; he had asked where we were from, and after hearing we were from Cincinnati he asked &#8220;how in the hell did you boys find this place?&#8221; I knew we had found someone&#8217;s honey hole. He said we were in the &#8220;best spot&#8221;; needless to say we ate trout every night. To relate this to what has become of this thread, I thought of you guys up here in OGF-land and what was going on in our bountiful rivers. You know how we found the spot?...We bought a better than average map, looked at the topography, looked at what kind of public access and what we thought was the best fishing spot and set camp. BTW it was my first time trout fishing. 



















I agree with both sides of the fence here. I think that it is hilarious that everyone gets all upset and bent out of shape when they are the ones who are attracting so much attention that everyone should know where they are fishing. But as I proved in my earlier paragraph any shmoe can find a honey hole. I love Fallen&#8217;s posts and always learn something new from them. I don&#8217;t have the luxury to work near or live near this body of water and don&#8217;t fish it that often but when I have I have done well, and it wasn&#8217;t because you guys &#8220;were hand feeding me&#8221; it was because I am a comprehensive reader, know how to ask a broad question on OGF to get the answers I need and can also can read a topo map and use Google maps. I don&#8217;t know it might because I am a Pisces but I can find the fish, if it&#8217;s not me catching them it&#8217;s whomever comes with me. There is also a bunch of common sense involved in fishing...If it rains the river will be muddy. If it rains a lot the river will be muddy for awhile.
I would, however, love to know what the Smallmouth habits are in muddy water conditions.


----------



## BassAddict83

sporto said:


> Not sure what you're smoking but I'm pretty sure it's bad for you and not helping your comprehension skills much.


Its Mama BA's special blend. Its all natural. We should meet up and fish sometime. I'll let you try it. We can just go to one of your spots. I've never been there but I'll just pull up one of your old posts for directions. I see you've caught a NICE smallie there before! It'll be fun!


----------



## ARReflections

BassAddict83 said:


> Funny, dont remember ever seeing any BASS or FLW guys reeling in 10+ lb stripers on a fly rod... with a fly they tied themselves... late at night... in a muddy river... knowing they have to be up early in the morning to go to work the next day.



I knew Fallen ties some spectacular flies but to tie flies late at night in a muddy river. I knew they tell tall ones down south but really BA!?!


----------



## GarrettMyers

montagc said:


> Does anyone know if there are poisonous snakes on the LMR?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think they all are, at least that's what Co-Angler told me.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tcoss

Wow, I need to start reading this thread more often. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gibson330usa

Mid LMR top secret public access point where all the poisonous snakes and sasquatch live. Still up and moving fast, the tree line on the other side of the river is normally an island.


----------



## yakfish

Saw my favorite LMR island under water yesterday too.


----------



## GarrettMyers

It's pretty muddy today


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler

GarrettMyers said:


> I think they all are, at least that's what Co-Angler told me.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


One more time.... I stated that yes, they all WERE there until the rabid ferel pigs ate them. 
But there is no poison ivy......


----------



## GarrettMyers

On top of being muddy, the river is really cold because of the outflow at Caeser's Creek.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Streamhawk

For lower LMR, they are still dumping water out of East Fork Lake. 18.72 on gage height. Big drop in temperature also, from 19 degrees Celcius to 8 degrees Celcius. High and muddy. Yeah, I know, some guys catch fish when high and muddy. I don't bother. LOL


----------



## yakfish

Streamhawk said:


> For lower LMR, they are still dumping water out of East Fork Lake. 18.72 on gage height. Big drop in temperature also, from 19 degrees Celcius to 8 degrees Celcius. High and muddy. Yeah, I know, some guys catch fish when high and muddy. I don't bother. LOL


That's a huge drop in temps! For those who don't know Celsius let me convert it for you. From about 70 degrees to about 48 degrees. I bet the fish lock up for a few days now. Lucky for me I am north of there!


----------



## imalt

gps coordinates of sporto's favorite fishing hole. N 39.1495 and W -84.54661. See you guys there.


----------



## HOUSE

imalt said:


> gps coordinates of sporto's favorite fishing hole. N 39.1495 and W -84.54661. See you guys there.


Ironically, I've actually parked and fished there before I knew how nasty mill creek really was. That's freaking hilarious. I also snuck in down at Evans Street and it was just as nasty.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

ARReflections said:


> I knew Fallen ties some spectacular flies but to tie flies late at night in a muddy river. I knew they tell tall ones down south but really BA!?!


Yes, Fallen is THAT GOOD!  LOL!


----------



## GarrettMyers

River is still high, muddy and ridiculously cold. Missed a few big smallies yesterday (one of them jumped right at my feet and spit it) and got this WB this morning- 13". No fish has ever tricked me into thinking it was much bigger than it is like this one. It was peeling drag somehow...










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SamiFish

Streamhawk said:


> For lower LMR, they are still dumping water out of East Fork Lake. 18.72 on gage height. Big drop in temperature also, from 19 degrees Celcius to 8 degrees Celcius. High and muddy. Yeah, I know, some guys catch fish when high and muddy. I don't bother. LOL


Aw man, i FINALLY have 5 days off where I was hoping to do lots of fishing and we get a week like this and outflow like that. huge bummer.

I guess i'll give the Ohio a shot this week. hopefully things are more stable there :/


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

SamiFish said:


> Aw man, i FINALLY have 5 days off where I was hoping to do lots of fishing and we get a week like this and outflow like that. huge bummer.
> 
> I guess i'll give the Ohio a shot this week. hopefully things are more stable there :/


Sami, you might fish the tribs to the LMR, and EFLMR. O'bannon creek, Todd's Fork, maybe up Duck creek or Clough Creek. OR: spend your time figuring out where/how fish deal w/muddy/cold lake outflow this time of year and let us know.  

LMJ


----------



## FishDoctor

yakfish said:


> That's a huge drop in temps! For those who don't know Celsius let me convert it for you. From about 70 degrees to about 48 degrees. I bet the fish lock up for a few days now. Lucky for me I am north of there!


That sucks. A temp drop that big and fast can kill fish.


----------



## SamiFish

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Sami, you might fish the tribs to the LMR, and EFLMR. O'bannon creek, Todd's Fork, maybe up Duck creek or Clough Creek. OR: spend your time figuring out where/how fish deal w/muddy/cold lake outflow this time of year and let us know.
> 
> LMJ


yeah, i guess i momentarily forgot about the tribs. i have a few i've spotted on google maps that i wanna scope out and now that i got the extra time (rather than the usual quick 2hr fishing as i race down to the lmr before sundown) to actually try out a couple of 'em


----------



## SamiFish

FishDoctor said:


> That sucks. A temp drop that big and fast can kill fish.


5 days off after a test that big and then not being able to capitalize on the time with some fishing is gonna kill me


----------



## GarrettMyers

Fish in the mud, just find the rare calm area in high water. They want to eat.


----------



## sporto

imalt said:


> gps coordinates of sporto's favorite fishing hole. N 39.1495 and W -84.54661. See you guys there.


My "favorite" fishing hole is where ever my boat takes me and it changes daily, however whatever area you posted I'm sure you're more than welcome to try... I'm not to concerned as it's probably a PUBLIC access spot and even though it's pounded by other fisherman, 99% of them wouldn't have a clue how to catch a decent sized smallie to save their life.


----------



## SamiFish

LMR Conditions 6/19/13 (Probably around 6PM)

I spent the morning fishing the Ohio and had a pretty time there - nothing spectacular though. 

On my way back, I stopped by the lower LMR to see how bad the damage was from the storms. It's not lookin good.

A few shots from a random spot. I was not fishing nor did I plan to fish it. I didn't see anyone down there even attempting to fish it either.




























It was at least a few feet high, moving really fast with visibility about 2" (if that). I didn't bother to check the water temp but word on the street is it's down a good bit from increased outflow from EF.


----------



## SamiFish

Forgot this one. Clarity is about nil.


----------



## FishDoctor

SamiFish said:


> Forgot this one. Clarity is about nil.


Hopefully it will clear up some by this weekend. Got a buddy coming to town from Avon lake who fishes those monster bronze backs up on Erie. I want to put him on some river bronze backs down here.


----------



## fischa

Why doesn't the water level come down?

Is it because they are still dumping water from Caeser's Creek?


----------



## HOUSE

fischa said:


> Why doesn't the water level come down?
> 
> Is it because they are still dumping water from Caeser's Creek?


Ohio river was up to 30 feet and it's just one big clogged toilet...as seen in the below photos  Thank God for retention ponds, lakes, and bars.


----------



## Flathead King 06

SamiFish said:


> LMR Conditions 6/19/13 (Probably around 6PM)
> 
> I spent the morning fishing the Ohio and had a pretty time there - nothing spectacular though.
> 
> On my way back, I stopped by the lower LMR to see how bad the damage was from the storms. It's not lookin good.
> 
> A few shots from a random spot. I was not fishing nor did I plan to fish it. I didn't see anyone down there even attempting to fish it either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was at least a few feet high, moving really fast with visibility about 2" (if that). I didn't bother to check the water temp but word on the street is it's down a good bit from increased outflow from EF.


Looks like GREAT cattin' water. Channels and flats should be on the prowl as long as the cool temps didnt shut them down. Get some heavy sinkers and fresh cut bait and hang on!


----------



## SamiFish

6/20/13: Drove by the LMR today again. It's the same in nearly every respect, if not worse.


----------



## FishDoctor

fischa said:


> Why doesn't the water level come down?
> 
> Is it because they are still dumping water from Caeser's Creek?


Looks like the gauges along EF branch have come down a lot. I'm guessing they got EF levels back down and aren't dumping water off. 

Looking at O'Bannon, those levels are back down too. So it looks like most of the creeks and small tribs are back to normal levels. The LMR above CC seems back to normal too.

Gauges above EF all the way to Caesar's Creek are still high, so I'm guessing they are dumping water off up there still.


----------



## FishDoctor

Some pretty graphs since May 1

LMR above CC:









At CC:









In Milford (above EFLMR):









EFLMR approaching Milford (Perintown):









Looks like CC is still a little above summer pool:









Hopefully they'll get it closed up tomorrow? Maybe 2ish days for the LMR to blow it out and then hopefully late weekend/early next week will be much better levels


Edit: I know this website has been posted before but nice website for Ohio stream flow and heights (some temps too):
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/OH/nwis/current/?type=flow

Another useful website I haven't seen posted before, if you want to understand how CC is affecting LMR flow:
http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/Missions/CivilWorks/Recreation/Lakes/CaesarCreekLake.aspx. Follow the lake levels and temperatures link on the page. 

Likewise for EF:
http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/Missions/CivilWorks/Recreation/Lakes/WilliamHHarshaLake.aspx


----------



## FishDoctor

HOUSE said:


> Ohio river was up to 30 feet and it's just one big clogged toilet...as seen in the below photos  *Thank God for retention ponds, lakes, and bars*.


Don't forget campfire rings in the backyard


----------



## gibson330usa

Looks like the gauges are finally spiking down towards normal levels. Hopefully by my next day off Sunday it will be slower and clearer.


----------



## SamiFish

East Fork LMR (6/21/13)

I wandered around a few bits of the EFLMR today and did some scouting/fishing. It's quite a bit clearer than the lower LMR but really high (if you notice the weeds, you can tell it's overflowed its usual margins by a bit).



















I wish I had skills but alas I didn't have much to show for my efforts. I'll just have to resort to spending more time on the water!

Here's what I had to show for it. But at least this lil' guy had some spunk - even gave me a few jumps on his way in


----------



## SamiFish

Lower LMR 6/22

Went fishing from about 8-1p today. Slow day. Hooked then lost at the bank ~ 2.5' gar which went after a wet fly (of all things). Kinda glad he popped off, I'm always a bit concerned these things will take a bite out of me - I've seen the photographic evidence from other OGFers.

On the bright side, the water levels are pretty much back to normal and it's a lot clearer than before (though still rather muddy).


----------



## gibson330usa

Different story for the mid LMR. Still up 1-2 feet and still muddy with almost zero visibility. Tried a few different tactics with no bites.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SamiFish

gibson330usa said:


> Different story for the mid LMR. Still up 1-2 feet and still muddy with almost zero visibility. Tried a few different tactics with no bites.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


RE: LMR Skunked 6/23 report sounds like nearly everyone is experiencing pretty bad fishing conditions. Combined with the storm yesterday, I'd guess the river's lookin' pretty bad.


----------



## TIC

Lower LMR looked awesome this morning. Water as low as I've seen it this year and clarity was not bad. I caught a nice crappie and two smallies. But I'm a newbie still experimenting, so don't count on me for relative quality of the fishing action.


----------



## SamiFish

TIC said:


> Lower LMR looked awesome this morning. Water as low as I've seen it this year and clarity was not bad. I caught a nice crappie and two smallies. But I'm a newbie still experimenting, so don't count on me for relative quality of the fishing action.


reeeeeealllllly? man.... and i just got started up again with work/school. but maybe i might have to sneak down there if it doesn't rain again tonight (too hard).


----------



## SamiFish

TIC said:


> Lower LMR looked awesome this morning. Water as low as I've seen it this year and clarity was not bad. I caught a nice crappie and two smallies. But I'm a newbie still experimenting, so don't count on me for relative quality of the fishing action.


was it lookin clearer than the last pictures of the lower LMR looked? or about the same?


----------



## fisherFL

I was hoping to get out this weekend but there calling for 1.1in of rain Wednesday night ughhhh If we get that it puts the river out of commission again till what, another week probably? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills

Fished by loveland Sunday and the clarity is getting pretty decent. Definitely fishy.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SamiFish

Anyone peeped the river today? I'd be interesting in hearing how bad the damage is in light of the heavy rain...


----------



## fischa

Went to the LMR after lunch to check things out!

Water level is good, but visibility maybe 3- 4 inches tops!

Managed to get one smallie on a black tube and had a hit on a spinner bait!

Hope the next couple of days won't be too bad and the river has a chance to clear up a bit!


----------



## fallen513

I'm here now. A bit muddy, and a tad high.

Fish still biting.


----------



## Chucknbob

Nice fish,guess you're on the lower end?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gibson330usa

Holy guacamole, it's a monsoon out there.


----------



## SamiFish

gibson330usa said:


> Holy guacamole, it's a monsoon out there.


Yeah flash flood warnings too today (7/6), I'd tentatively say it's not even safe to be on the water right now :/


----------



## gibson330usa

Looks like the water levels are finally getting closer to summer levels. I'm hitting up the mid LMR Thursday, hopefully it keeps going down and clears up.


----------



## TIC

gibson330usa said:


> Looks like the water levels are finally getting closer to summer levels. I'm hitting up the mid LMR Thursday, hopefully it keeps going down and clears up.


I stopped by the VFW park in Milford last night to look at the water level/clarity. It's starting to look fishable. Level is going down rapidly and there was enough clarity for me to start thinking about fishing again.

Good luck to everyone regarding the weather over the next few days. Tight lines to all....


----------

